
Texas court upholds “do it on a computer” check-cashing patent - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/10/texas-court-upholds-do-it-on-a-computer-check-cashing-patent/
======
yellowapple
Of course a Texas court upheld a bogus patent. It's a Texas court. It's what
they do. Patent trolls _love_ taking their cases to Texas because Texas courts
routinely side with software patent holders and effectively ignore judicial
precedent at higher levels (which is exactly what happened here).

~~~
sithadmin
>It's a Texas court.

It's a _US Federal_ circuit court that just happens to be in Texas. The
federal circuit judges are appointed by the President, not Texas.

> Texas courts routinely side with software patent holders

Again, wrong. It's the federal courts in the Eastern District of Texas that
are the problem in particular. Not any Texas court that has meaningful de jure
associations to the state itself.

